# MTD Heat Recovery System



## rmdt (11 Aug 2008)

Hi all, just wondering if any of you have installed a heat recovery system from MTD Solutions (I'm looking at the 350)? If so would you recommend it? Any other sytems I should consider?


----------



## Franm (13 Aug 2008)

Hi RMDT,
We installed the ERV-300 model last year from MTD and it seems to be working fine. Things have moved on a bit since though especially in the area of ducting, insulated flexible ducting being our option at the time. As far as I can tell there seems to be better options to this now i.e. ducting with noise reduction and better flow dynamics built in. Also, rigid/solid ducting appears to be a better way to go now from what I've been reading around the place.
We choose MTD at the time mainly for the following reasons
- Units low power consumption (20 watts) having said that our unit consumes 40watts at it's lowest setting, the extra load coming from the ducting. Disconnect the ducting and the load immediatley drops back to 20W
- Efficiency, their literature (at the time) claimed that the unit is 97% efficient. 
- The documentation that was supplied was also quite good.
- Finally and probably most important to us was that they were very DIY supportive/friendly especially the rep we dealt with at the time. (We installed our unit ourselves)

Having said all that I'm sure that there are also other brands out there since we purchased that one should also consider.

Another point to bear in mind which isn't often considered is that this unit will eventually wear out and require maintenance. Motors will eventually need replacing so I'd also be asking some questions about this. For example will you still be able to easily get parts from your supplier in say 5+ years time. What are the time intervals before the unit requires a major overhaul? What kind of warranty is provided or should you consider a maintenance contract?

Regards
Fran


----------



## rmdt (18 Aug 2008)

Interesting that you say that rigid ducting is better.  Certainly MTD would disagree!  Having read a fair bit I am coming around to your way of thinking though.  Anyone any comments on the pros and cons of the two systems?


----------



## krissovo (18 Aug 2008)

I got a quote from them for the 350 and I feel its very expensive for a 2500 sq/ft house.  Not questioning the quality at all but the price is high compared to others and I am not sure I can justify the price.


----------



## balmark (3 Sep 2008)

I was lookin too, quoted 6500+vat for a MTD 350 installed for a 3000sq foot house.. 

Looking at the MTD brochure, they say a 300 will more than do for a 3000 sq/ft .. no idea why lad recommended the 350 (which is for 3230 sq ft)

Anyone know the 'real' differences in the models?

How much do they cost to run? ( they're only 20-40watts, but that's on minimum setting.. ? )

Anyone know of any well priced guys that'll supply and install these systems?


----------



## Particular (5 Jun 2009)

We had an MTD unit installed last year for us - despite several efforts we still have no fresh air in 2 or 3 of the rooms!


----------



## babybuilder (23 Jun 2009)

We got the 300 installed over a year ago and there have been a number of issues relating to the unit and the installed ducting:
1.  The ducting and the unit were installed by a some outfit from south of the country( I live in the northwest) and from what I can tell were subcontracted by MTD. This has to be redone by MTD themselves later.
2.  when the house was finished I switched it on and discovered that the humidity sensor and / or the humidity control wasn't working.  This allowed the unit to increase fan speed automatically when you were having a shower. I've had at least two people from mtd looking at this but it is still not working.
3. It is important to get the whole sysytrem balanced so that there is the same amount of air been supplied and extracted from the various rooms/areas of the house. Our set up isn't balanced.
4. Lately I have had some flies entering from the fresh air supply vent and by passing the filter and getting into the house.  I have asked the company rep but he has not got back to me.
5. The 300 has a very bogstandard remote while the 350 is more user friendly.
6. if you are buying from them ask the company to certify and sign off that the set up( as distinct from the unit itself) meets the building regs for your house. My total cost for the unit and installation was around 5300 for a 2800 sqft house.

Are we happy customers?


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (24 Jun 2009)

Anyone know how MTD compare with Pro-Air in Galway? Am seriously considering buying such a system but not sure which one to go with. They seem very expensive for a system that is essentially a fan, some PVC piping and a little bit of electronics.


----------



## quack13 (8 Jul 2009)

I am in the same boat as Mac here..anyone have any information comparing the two?


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (8 Jul 2009)

Quack

This lot have tested both the Pro-Air and the MTD kit, it is a long link, but copy it and paste it in to your browser, then speciify the HRV system you want and compare the two that way:

http://www.sap-appendixq.org.uk/sea...rformance1ID=&performance2ID=&performance3ID=


----------

